# Crysis 3 freezes



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Moin,

kurz und knapp.

C3 hängt sich nach kurzer Spielzeit immer auf. Freezes.

Denke es ist ein Hitzeproblem.

Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob Graka oder CPU das Problem ist.

CPU x4 955 @ 3,200
Graka Nvidia 650 Ti

1. Was meint ihr wo der Haken ist?
2. Mit welchem Tool kann ich Graka/CPU tems auslesen (und die Log Datei finden?*)

* Wo speichert CoreTemp die LogDatei?

Oder wie würdet ihr vorgehen?

P.S. Egal ob ich mit 3200 oder mit 3900 MHZ oder mit "min" oder mit "mid" Grafik, das Spiel läuft immer flüssig (wobei man bei dem runtertakten schon einen Unterschied merkt)


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2013)

Ich musste mit meiner 570 GTX die vCore Frequenz anheben, erst dann lief meine Grafikkarte stabil.

Angehoben hab ich meiner Meinung nach von 0.9 auf 1.0 Volt. Nicht viel, aber seitdem ist meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr abgestürzt. 

Da ich eine MSI Grafikkarte hab, hab ich das mitgelieferte Programm MSI Afterburner genutzt, meiner Meinung nach funktioniert das auch mit nicht MSI Grafikkarten. Dort kannst du dir die Temp. anzeigen lassen und halt die Freq. einstellen, z.B. automatisch beim Windowsstart und, für mich sehr wichtig, nur bei Belastung der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich musste mit meiner 570 GTX die vCore Frequenz anheben, erst dann lief meine Grafikkarte stabil.
> 
> Angehoben hab ich meiner Meinung nach von 0.9 auf 1.0 Volt. Nicht viel, aber seitdem ist meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr abgestürzt.
> 
> Da ich eine MSI Grafikkarte hab, hab ich das mitgelieferte Programm MSI Afterburner genutzt, meiner Meinung nach funktioniert das auch mit nicht MSI Grafikkarten. Dort kannst du dir die Temp. anzeigen lassen und halt die Freq. einstellen, z.B. automatisch beim Windowsstart und, für mich sehr wichtig, nur bei Belastung der Grafikkarte.


 
Das hatte ich früher auch mal. Fällt mir gerade ein. Muss mal schauen ob die noch angehoben ist. 

Hab ich damals mMn auch mit MSI gemacht.

Thx. Das wäre ne Idee.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Februar 2013)

Soweit ich weiß läuft dieses Afterburner auch mit anderen Grafikkarten. Ich hab allerdings wie Rabowke auch eine GTX 570 von MSI  Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung hab, haben wir ja fast den gleichen PC, find ich witzig


----------



## Vordack (26. Februar 2013)

Hab ich gestern leider nicht geschafft. Ich versuche heute Abend dran zu denken die VCore mal zu testen.


----------



## Chemenu (26. Februar 2013)

Hast du denn die Grafikkarte übertaktet? Falls nicht sollte man eigentlich auch nicht an der Spannung schrauben müssen damit das Ding stabil läuft. Von welchem Hersteller ist die Karte denn?

Ich bin jedenfalls grad dabei meine Grafikkarte (MSI) für Crysis 3 zu übertakten und ich muss sagen, das Spiel ist echt der GPU Overkill. 
Ich teste immer zuerst mit dem neuen Valley Benchmark und Furmark, nur wenn die Karte da stabil läuft kann es trotzdem sein, dass bei Crysis schon nach wenigen Sekunden der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Februar 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hast du denn die Grafikkarte übertaktet? Falls nicht sollte man eigentlich auch nicht an der Spannung schrauben müssen damit das Ding stabil läuft. [...]


 Dachte ich mir auch und ich bin fast wahnsinnig geworden, um den Fehler zu finden, warum einige Spiele einfach abstürzen. Entweder hing das komplette System, dann half nur noch ein Reset, oder es kam "nur" die nVidia Meldung, dass die Grafikdarstellung abgestürzt sei und neu gestartet wurde. 

Quasi ein Soft-Reset der Graka.

Erst hatte ich thermische Probleme vermutet, dann ein zu schwaches Netzteil und irgendwann bin ich auf den Trichter mit der Kernspannung gekommen. Was soll ich sagen? Seitdem läuft meine Grafikkarte seit über einem Jahr ohne Absturz stabil!


----------



## Chemenu (26. Februar 2013)

Läuft die Karte denn mit Standard-Taktraten oder ist das ein von MSI übertaktetes Modell?
Vielleicht hast du da einfach nur Pech gehabt und einen Montags-Chip erwischt.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Februar 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Läuft die Karte denn mit Standard-Taktraten oder ist das ein von MSI übertaktetes Modell?
> Vielleicht hast du da einfach nur Pech gehabt und einen Montags-Chip erwischt.


 Ist eine rotzordinäre 570 GTX mit Standardtakt, kein OC Modell.

Vllt. ist es ein Montagsmodell, mag gut sein ... aber wenn man das mit der Erhöhung des vCore 'lösen' kann, ist doch alles in Ordnung. 0.1V wird jetzt meine Grafikkarte nicht umbringen, zumal die Erhöhung nur unter Last greift, im Idle unter Windows läuft sie ja mit einem deutlich reduziertem vCore.

Eh die Grafikkarte aufgrund der minimalen Erhöhung den Geist aufgibt, gibt es schon die vierte Generation der Xbox!


----------



## Chemenu (26. Februar 2013)

Sorgen würde ich mir wegen der Erhöhung auch nicht machen, es kann sogar sein dass der Chip besonders gut zum übertakten geeignet ist. 
Ich meinte nur dass sowas seitens des Herstellers nicht passieren dürfte, denn der durchschnittliche Käufer wird sich nicht mit einer Spannungserhöhung zu helfen wissen. Der wird das Ding wieder einschicken, obwohl die Karte an sich nicht defekt ist.


----------



## Vordack (26. Februar 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hast du denn die Grafikkarte übertaktet? Falls nicht sollte man eigentlich auch nicht an der Spannung schrauben müssen damit das Ding stabil läuft. Von welchem Hersteller ist die Karte denn?
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls grad dabei meine Grafikkarte (MSI) für Crysis 3 zu übertakten und ich muss sagen, das Spiel ist echt der GPU Overkill.
> Ich teste immer zuerst mit dem neuen Valley Benchmark und Furmark, nur wenn die Karte da stabil läuft kann es trotzdem sein, dass bei Crysis schon nach wenigen Sekunden der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt.



Die Grafikkarte ist nicht übertaktet. Bei meiner letzten Grafikkarte war die Spannung aber ab Werk zu niedrig eingestellt. Bei BF3 stürzte es mit den selben Symptomen immer ab. Erst nachdem ichdie Spannung leicht erhöhte (auf die Iddee kam ich durchs durchforsten der Amazon Kundenrezensionen) lief BF3 stabil. Ich denke hier ist das selbe Problem (ich meine es ist noch die selbe Graka ).


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. Februar 2013)

Hab auch freezes. Aber erst seit dem "Patch". Werks übertaktete Palit 660ti.
Das darf doch net wahr sein, dass man sich heute kein Spiel mehr kaufen kann, ohne dass es seit 2 Jahren gepatcht wurde. Habe es 2 Tage gespielt, ohne Sorgen, auf einmal lädt er einen Patch und das game freezed nach rund 20 Sekunden ingame.

edit: Anscheinend nur MP, SP funktioniert anscheinend. An der Temp liegts nicht, 34°C sind ok, denke ich.


----------



## Vordack (26. Februar 2013)

Bei mir lags an der cVore. Hab sie von der Standard 1.0 auf 1.1 Volt angehoben.

Das ist ein häufiges Problem bei der Gainward Geforce 560 Ti. Hab ich im Amazon Forum damals gelesen.

Thx.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich musste mit meiner 570 GTX die vCore Frequenz anheben, erst dann lief meine Grafikkarte stabil.
> 
> Angehoben hab ich meiner Meinung nach von 0.9 auf 1.0 Volt. Nicht viel, aber seitdem ist meine Grafikkarte nicht mehr abgestürzt.
> 
> Da ich eine MSI Grafikkarte hab, hab ich das mitgelieferte Programm MSI Afterburner genutzt, meiner Meinung nach funktioniert das auch mit nicht MSI Grafikkarten. Dort kannst du dir die Temp. anzeigen lassen und halt die Freq. einstellen, z.B. automatisch beim Windowsstart und, für mich sehr wichtig, nur bei Belastung der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. Februar 2013)

Übrigens: Re: Crysis 3 crashing repeatadly on multiplayer in game - Answer HQ


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> [...] An der Temp liegts nicht, 34°C sind ok, denke ich.


 WTF? 

Die 34°C sind aber nicht GraKa Temp., oder? Ich glaub, dass erreicht meine 570 GTX nicht mal im Idle! 

Meine GraKa erreicht unter Dauerbelastung 80-82°C und wird dabei seeeeeeeeeehr laut.  

Zum Glück hab ich ein gutes Soundsystem im Arbeitszimmer, das ist garantiert lauter als der Lüfter meiner GraKa!  

Vordack, warum hat die 560 Ti einen Standard vCore von 1.0? Ich will es ja nicht bezweifeln, aber in meinem Bios der GraKa sind 0.9 Volt eingetragen, ich muss ja auf 1.0 erhöhen damit es stabil läuft. Die 560 Ti ist ja "kleiner" und "sparsamer", will mir irgendwie nicht so recht einleuchten.

Aber schön das es endlich funktioniert ... und ich mal wieder recht hatte!


----------



## Vordack (27. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber schön das es endlich funktioniert ... und ich mal wieder recht hatte!



Ja, das kann man nicht bestreiten  Allerdings finde ich genugtuung in der Tatsache daß mir das Problem schon aus BF3 Zeiten bekannt war -füher oder später hätte es bei mir klick gemacht  Nur die Frage ist hätte es klick gemacht BEVOR oder NACHDEM ich die neue Graka habe 

Hier hat jemand das selbe: [Grafikkarten] Gainward Gtx 560-ti gs - Forum - CHIP Online

Wenn ich bei dem Afterburner Standard auswähle setz er es auf 1000 mv zurück. Also habe ich es auf 1100 erhöhtr und seitdem läuft C3 top.

Hier nochmal:

BF3 stürzt permanent ab. - ComputerBase Forum



> Meine GTX560Ti (Gainward Phantom II) lässt BF3 auch gern mal festfahren, AUSSER ich stell im MSI Afterburner den VCore auf 1,025V (statt 1,0V) hoch. Mit leicht erhöhtem VCore geht alles... is halt eigenartig, BF mag keine GTX560Ti...



Ich werde sie nachher mal mit 1025 mV probieren 

Vielleicht benötigt sie mehr Strom weil sie ineffizienter Arbeitet als der große Bruder ????


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. Februar 2013)

MyCrysis Forums - Crysis 3 MP PC Known Issues   Problem wurde anscheinend gelöst


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (27. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> WTF?
> 
> Die 34°C sind aber nicht GraKa Temp., oder? Ich glaub, dass erreicht meine 570 GTX nicht mal im Idle!
> 
> ...


 
Doch, doch, is Graka im "Leerlauf"  ist auf 55°C hochgegangen, nach 2 Stunden Crysis 3  Höher wars noch nie ^^


----------



## Chemenu (27. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> WTF?
> 
> Die 34°C sind aber nicht GraKa Temp., oder? Ich glaub, dass erreicht meine 570 GTX nicht mal im Idle!
> 
> ...



Seit gestern kenne ich das Problem auch. Wenn ich meine Grafikkarte übertakte hört sie sich an wie der krasseste Dyson Staubsauger.  Lüfter bei 70% Drehzahl und ca. 72° C. Ohne Kopfhörer zocken ist da nicht wirklich möglich. Würde ich versuchen das Lüftergeräusch mit der Anlage zu übertönen würden prompt meine Nachbarn mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln vor der Haustür wüten. 
Ich glaub ich muss mich doch mal mit dem Thema Wasserkühlung beschäftigen...


----------

